# best brush



## Taylor (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, can anyone recommend the best type of brush for grooming my 11 week old puppy?
Thanks


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I have an Ancol double sided brush and have been very happy with it. One side is a bit firmer than the other, and the other side is softer so there is flexibility when you need to use it. Perhaps for a young pup you would use the softer side. Hope this helps.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I used a really soft puppy brush first of all when Samson was that little. It got him used to being brushed although he did keep trying to bite it all the time. I then used a comb with large teeth on one side and smaller teeth on other side if he got any matts to comb out. He's 6 months old now and i use a slicker brush as it goes through his fur really well, but it does make him look like a frizzy mess for a little while afterwards!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes any soft brush should be fine, young puppy coats are easy, a slicker is better when they get a bit older and coat thickens, then if you want to keep a longer coat you usually end up with about 5 or 6 brushes!!! I would just enjoy the puppy coat for now.


----------

